# My heart hurts now



## GLENMAR (Jan 11, 2013)

I had to put my 18 yr old Arab down today. 
He coliced last night. My heart is broken. I had him his whole life.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 11, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I had to put my 18 yr old Arab down today.
> He coliced last night. My heart is broken. I had him his whole life.


I am so sorry.      I have had to do that twice and it was one of the hardest things for me.  Grown Man crying.....


----------



## PattySh (Jan 11, 2013)

There are no words that can express how sorry I am that you lost your beloved horse.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 11, 2013)

My sympathy for you. I am so sorry.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 11, 2013)

That is such a painful decision to have to make. Deepest sympathies.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 11, 2013)

PattySh said:
			
		

> There are no words that can express how sorry I am that you lost your beloved horse.


*
X2. *


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry 

I've had to do that twice with elderly beloved horses that I'd had since they were babies...it is so hard...again...so sorry


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 11, 2013)

so sorry


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 11, 2013)

I am so sorry.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. It's one of the hardest, yet one of the most generous decisions we have to make. Two years ago I had to do the same with my 24 year old polish Arab gelding. I'd had him since age 5. He'd had some digestive problems in his last several years that would manifest in colics. I knew that this was what would most likely end up claiming his life. Come to find out, Arabs are more prone to colic. 

He was a nut and had a great personality. I'll never forget him. Thoughts are with you as you say goodbye


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks. I still can't believe it. I will miss him so much.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 11, 2013)

I am very very sorry,


----------



## greenbean (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm so so sorry!


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 12, 2013)

I am so sorry. My prayers and hugs are with you.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 12, 2013)

So sorry.  I also have had to do this with my 24 yr old quarter horse mare.  It was devastating.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 12, 2013)

So sorry about your horse. I have two seniors myself. I know that day will come, but I hope it is a long way off. Hugs to you.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## sunshine43 (Jan 13, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 13, 2013)

From all of us here at Royds


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone. This was him as a two year old. I miss him very much.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 19, 2013)

Stunning animal!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 20, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Stunning animal!


Thanks. He was such a joy. He had a great sence of humor too. I also have his full sister who is 23. Arabs live a long time. I never thought we would part so soon.


----------

